

HBO and Scott Rudin secure rights to TV Show about Indie Game Developers - switz
http://www.deadline.com/2012/01/sundance-hbo-and-scott-rudin-to-turn-docu-indie-game-into-series/

======
robododo
Color me dubious. Just check out Rudin's work on IMDB:
<http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0748784/>

That's a lot of solid movies. I have a hard time believing he'd take something
so solid and totally screw it up.

HBO series have a lot of credibility, in general, as well. So I'll hold my
breath that it doesn't paint indie/startup developers as total screw-ups.

~~~
thomasgerbe
"HBO series have a lot of credibility, in general, as well. So I'll hold my
breath that it doesn't paint indie/startup developers as total screw-ups."

I'll give them benefit of the doubt. As a huge fan of 24/7 for Hockey, they've
given incredible insight into the game that nearly all fans of hockey and
documentaries can enjoy.

------
phillryu
I'm excited for the fictional game concepts they develop over the course of
the show (if it happens). And I hope they release those concepts as real games
as a part of the show's marketing.

------
RobLach
Contrary to what the article states, the current talks do not state that it
will be a comedy series, but a drama.

~~~
sp332
This link explains the discrepancy:
[https://www.facebook.com/IndieGameTheMovie/posts/35236881810...](https://www.facebook.com/IndieGameTheMovie/posts/352368818109093)

Basically, HBO has a "half hour" department, which does basically all
comedies, and a "one hour" department which are generally dramas. This show
will be a drama, but since it's in the "half-hour" department, it's
organizationally known as "comedy".

~~~
Cushman
Trivia: The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy was the first BBC Radio Comedy to
be recorded in stereo. This was bureaucratically impossible, so it was
initially classified as a Radio Drama.

